

Logamediate Inflation by Tachyon Field [pdf] - alexcasalboni
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1503.06231.pdf

======
tzs
It's better to link to the abstract at arxiv.org rather than directly to the
PDF. In this case, that would be:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.06231](http://arxiv.org/abs/1503.06231)

The abstract page lets the reader see what the paper is about before
downloading the whole PDF, and if there have been revisions will contain a
link to latest one.

